# Beach fishing in the afternoon where?



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

My question is this; How can I find out where fishing is permitted on the beach when the life guard is there? I want to find out for the beaches in New York such as Rockaway beach, Jones beach, long beach, Coney island beach,..... Where can I obtain this info?


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

50 views and not 1 reply...thanks guys. Why was this moved to new england...is that close to new york city or something?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*here you go*

hey fay 

this will help

New York State Parks, Recreation and Historic Preservation
Beach fishing, boat launching, fishing piers, 4-wheel-drive beach permits

Long Island Region: (631) 669-1000 
Captree State Park, Babylon: (631) 669-0449 
Caumsett State Park, Lloyd Neck: (631) 423-1770 
Heckscher State Park, East Islip: (631) 581-2100 
Hither Hills State Park, Montauk: (631) 668-2461 
Jones Beach State Park, Wantagh: (516) 785-1600 
Montauk State Park, Montauk: (631) 668-2461 
Orient Beach State Park, Orient Point: (631)323-2440 
Robert Moses State Park, Babylon: (631) 669-0449 
Sunken Meadow State Park, Kings Park: (631) 269-4333 
Wildwood State Park, Wading River: (631) 929-4314


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks you so much lipyanker i appropriate that so much.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Fay,

no problem glad i was able to help . also dont get to frustrated when looking at the number of views honestly the folks who viewed may not have had the answer  or may have been researching it because it took me about twenty minutes and 2 phone calls to get this info. I'm sure as the day want on you would've gotten answers and still may get more replies anyway good luck tight lines and post your report,we are interested in what your catching around the big apple:fishing:


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

lipyanker i never thought about it like that before, next time i'll just try and be patient, and thanks again for helping i just had no idea of where to start looking for answer to my question.

Anyway, i cought my first bluefish today, and i couldnt be happier, i got it at Rockaway Beach and now thanks to you I can go try out other places....look out fishes here i come


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for not being around if you need more info try this link:

http://www.nycgovparks.org/sub_things_to_do/facilities/af_fishing.html


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

here's another

http://www.ufish.com/regions/_ny.htm


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Fay 

congrats on the catch what kind of bait or lure did you use and what size was your blue


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

Bunker 22 in.

I just got my first striped bass 24in. with a diamond jig


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW that is one big bunker!


----------



## Fay (Jul 1, 2007)

lmao!! damn i spilled soda on the keyboard


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> WOW that is one big bunker!


 Thats funny, LoL


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I would like to see a 22" bunker I wish you would have taken a picture


----------

